# Hornets' Marco Belinelli embracing new beginning



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Unaccustomed to American maxims – the first time Marco Belinelli stepped foot in the United States was for the 2007 NBA draft when he was selected by the Golden State Warriors – the New Orleans Hornets’ shooting guard hadn’t heard the pithy line.
> 
> “Third time's the charm.”
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/new_orleans_hornets_marco_beli.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I liked what he did when I saw him in his time in GS. I really think he can be a weapon from behind the arc that we can kick the ball out too. Plus he's an athlete.


----------

